# What is wrong with this Lilypond code?



## anonymous7002

Code:


\version "2.20.0"
\language "suomi"
\score{
	{
		\new StaffGroup <<
			\new Staff
				\key d \major
				\acciaccatura cis'8 d'4\staccato d'2 \tuplet 3/2 {fis'8 e' d'}
				cis'4. d'16 e' d'4 r
				\acciaccatura d'8 fis'4\staccato fis'2 \tuplet 3/2 {a'8 g' fis'}
				e'4. fis'16 g'16 fis'4 r
				a'4 a'2 ais'4
				\appoggiatura ais'8 h'4 h'2 d'8 h'
				a' d'8. fis'16 a'8 g' fis' e' d'4
			\new Staff
				\key d \major
				\clef "bass"
				d8 d d d d d d d
				d d d d d d d d
				d d d d d d d d
				d d d d d d d d
				d d d d d d d d
				d d d d d d d d
				d d d d a a a a
				d4
		>>
	}

	\layout{}
	\midi{}
}


----------



## Caryatid

I haven't used Lilypond in a while, but I looked into it a bit and I believe each \new Staff section needs to be encased in curly brackets. Like *\new staff { a b c } *

And what note is h supposed to be?


----------

